# Time Warner cable subscriber delima



## oops! (Nov 4, 2004)

I recently switched to Time Warner cable from Dish Network. I have two TV's. My primary TV has a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDTV DVR box. I would like to add a box to my secondary TV in order to get the TW programming guide (don't need the DVR part). I am on a limited budget, can I use older (thrift store) boxes intended for use with Direct TV or Dish network to achieve this? My secondary TV is on a seperate input line. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might check with your direct TV provider.
Depending on the deal you got,you may be able to get another box for it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do it how I did it. 

Buy a remote control extender. Run a splitter from the cable box to the second TV.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=195050&i=009PM5900&tp=2096


----------



## oops! (Nov 4, 2004)

How does theremote know which TV to turn on?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You program the remote for the TV brand. Also, there are other devices like this that have a small IR transmitter that you stick in front of the IR receiver for the cable box so the remote TV doesn't see the power on command.


----------

